# programme von jsp aus starten



## karambara (3. Sep 2007)

```
<% Runtime.getRuntime().exec("notepad.exe"); %>
```
das startet den prozess notepad.exe, aber man sieht von dem programm nix. man sieht nur, dass der prozess im task-manager läuft, bis man ihn über diesen auch wieder beendet.

ich benutze den tomcat 5.5 und das ganze ist auch scheinbar richtig konfiguriert, da jsp-seiten etc. funktionieren. ich tippe eher auf ein rechte-problem oder ähnliches. allerdings wird keine exception geworfen. weiß jemand mehr zu dem thema? habt ihr dasselbe "problem"?


----------



## ms (3. Sep 2007)

Wozu soll das gut sein?

ms


----------



## byte (3. Sep 2007)

Sehe den Sinn auch nicht so. Damit wäre die JSP auf Windows-Systeme beschränkt, zumal ich nicht mal weiss, ob das überhaupt geht.

Möchtest Du vielleicht nur eine Datei auf dem Client öffnen? Dann schreib im Servlet die Daten in die HTTP Response. Wenn Du den richtigen MIME-Typ setzt, dann wird automatisch aufm Client die richtige Anwendung gestartet.

PS: Scriptlets sind im übrigen böse.


----------



## SlaterB (3. Sep 2007)

nichtsdestotrotz ein interessantes Phänomen (unter der Annahme, dass das in einem normalen Java-Programm dagegen korrekt läuft)


----------



## karambara (3. Sep 2007)

das mit notepad ist nur ein beispiel. ich will per jsp ein programm auf dem server ausführen lassen. hinterher soll das auf nem linux-server laufen (natürlich wird dann nicht notepad ausgeführt  )


----------

